# DnM Tollerton Rally



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Barbara and me would like to thank David and Mandy and David's B*tch for an excellent rally, we really enjoyed it and met some real nice people.

Off to catch the ferry now for our N.Ireland trip so catch you all soon.

Barb n Bob


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tollerton rally*

A BIG thank you to Dave N Mandy
what a fantastic weekend never laughed so much for a long time great to meet old and new friends
cant wait for the next one
Lisa N Brian


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Tollerton Park*

Hi there Mandy and Dave. Sorry its a bit late but have only just gravitated to that awful place called the 'trouble zone'. Thanks for a great weekend and for all the laughs etc. despite the mud and weather! We really enjoyed ourselves and have also just got back from Fraisthorpe THS - right on the beach, which again was great and we didn't have any rain!!!! Can't believe it!

Ta for a great weekend and here's to the next one.

Beth (Polo) and Ray


----------

